# These guys are nuts



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I never thought of extreme surf fishing but these guys have.

http://video-fishing.com/extreme-fishing-in-waves


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Seems like an awesome fishing spot, but they can have it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, they are crazy!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Let me know when you want to go fishing...


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats REAL fishing. Wicked Tuna is a bunch of over paid piss ants.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

and it looked like they put everything back in. more than a few skinned knees there....


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

They can have that for sure my clumsy butt would die out there haha


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Reminds me of the jetties in Destin during pre hurricane Opal lol...and it was a LOT worse lol


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

INSANE !!!!!!! I like it!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> Reminds me of the jetties in Destin during pre hurricane Opal lol...and it was a LOT worse lol


Hahaha, yeah, I'd fall on those rocks at Destin, I can't imagine the coral reef rocks where they are!!!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i'd do that if given the chance. gotta die someday and i'd be just fine going out hardcore like that!!


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

simply awesome! i would love to try this but I'd probly be swept away to my death knowing my luck ohh well i suppose there are worse ways to die than with a tight line and drag screamin


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Freakin amazing!!!!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's extreme fishing there!!!Doing what they love to do...


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

That's awesome thanks for posting I'll be buying that when it comes out


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I would do it for top water fishing! Except the last 20 seconds when the guy takes the big fall, that would suck. I would probably wear.a wet suit all the time, it might help on the cuts and bruising from falling.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll watch that..


----------

